# Idolomantis Pics



## ellroy (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi,

Managed to suss out the photobucket thing so thought I'd show how my L6 idolo's are getting on.....

















Hoping to get sharper pics when I get a tripod!

Alan


----------



## Ian (Nov 9, 2005)

they look sweet alan  nice shots.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Dec 12, 2005)

Now L8
















cheers

Alan


----------



## ibanez_freak (Dec 12, 2005)

wow! That is bigger than I imagined. still got mine but only like L5 and growing slow. But at least that means she may live longer.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Dec 12, 2005)

Looking even better! Thats some size...will be breeding them before long  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## FieroRumor (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, nice lookin' mantis, I LOVE the look of that species!


----------



## Andrew (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome pics. Im going to have to get myself a few of these soon.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

